# [EVDL] Vehicle Energy Use Simulator



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That is already available online for free:

http://ecomodder.com/forum/tool-aero-rolling-resistance.php

Cheers



> Rush Dougherty <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > http://privatenrg.com/#Nomograph
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I drive a Mac these days Rush. Although I don't need it right now I will ke=
ep the link and when I do I will buy it and give it a test drive. Dach.




________________________________
From: Rush Dougherty <[email protected]>
To: EVDL <[email protected]> =

Sent: Thursday, November 1, 2012 9:03 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Vehicle Energy Use Simulator
=

http://privatenrg.com/#Nomograph

This is a link to a 'Vehicle Energy Use Simulator'. You can put in lots of
different parameters, any kind of fuel, electric only also, the type of car,
wind simulator with energy usage showing how the wind actually impacts MPG. =


It is available at the MacStore, so I guess that it is Mac only.

Any takers?

Rush
www.TucsonEV.com

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20121101/007a7fdc=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20121102/0f33e2af=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

